# [OFF] 3615 mavie

## Trevoke

Bon, je m'excuse d'avance de creer un thread comme ca, et je propose qu'il soit locke dans les 24 ou 48 heures, mais je pensais que vous aimeriez peut-etre etre au courant..  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas frequente les forums pendant une semaine et demi parce que j'ai du aller a l'hopital (aux urgences, meme) et que je me suis fait retirer la vesicule biliaire dimanche dernier (c'etait le 27 fevrier). J'ai eu une laparoscopie, qui est bien beaucoup tres mieux que la vieille operation, parce qu'elle consiste de 4 petites incisions au lieu d'une grosse. Ils ont mis une camera dedans et ont coupe et retire la vesicule biliaire par un autre trou.. Je suis pas trop sur de quoi servaient les deux autres trous; peut-etre a tenir les abdos ou a ecarter des organes..

J'ai passe une semaine avec de la vicodine, et maintenant je vais mieux, et je suis de retour. Voila voila.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Hé ben, tu fais pas les choses a moitié dis-donc !

En tous cas, bon rétablissement !

----------

## boozo

'alute

ben content de savoir que çà va mieux   :Smile:   mais sans indiscrétions aucunes tu es jeune qd même pour ce type d'interventions... une production de chronique de calculs sans doutes ?

BTW: alors le système médical outre atlantique ? un avis lucide ?

----------

## ultrabug

Bon rétablissement  :Smile: 

...et rebienvenue chez toi  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Erf...  :Confused: 

Bon rétablissement Trevoke

----------

## kernelsensei

Bah dis donc   :Shocked:   ...

Bon rétablissement vieux  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Mot du medecin signé par les parents à remettre aux modos!!!  :Mr. Green: 

Trêve du plaisanterie, content de te revoir parmis nous! Celà dit y'a quelques disparus encore à ce jour (sireyessire et scout sont réapparues, mais Ey???)

----------

## Delvin

bon rétablissement   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Welcome back  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

Bon retablissement Trevoke, moi qui rallais parce que je vais chez le dentiste demain...  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Ben avec ça t'es pas près d'être modo ...    :Razz: 

Enfin, bien revenu parmis nous (et j'espère que les toubibs n'ont pas enlevé ton "trollomake" au passage   :Laughing:   ).

Enjoy !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Mot du medecin signé par les parents à remettre aux modos!!! 
> 
> Trêve du plaisanterie, content de te revoir parmis nous! Celà dit y'a quelques disparus encore à ce jour (sireyessire et scout sont réapparues, mais Ey???)

 

Que nous vaut cette féminisation ?

au vu du récent poll à ce sujet, tes chances sont plutôt faibles en pariant sur le fait que nous soyons tout deux du sexe féminin....

encore quelqu'un qui se fie pas assez au proba   :Wink: , parce que là elles avaient raison.

@ Trevoke: bon rétablissement

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Celà dit y'a quelques disparus encore à ce jour (sireyessire et scout sont réapparues, mais Ey???)

 

Un sticky nommé "Wanted" avec le nom de nos amis disparus ?!

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas frequente les forums pendant une semaine et demi parce que j'ai du aller a l'hopital (aux urgences, meme) et que je me suis fait retirer la vesicule biliaire dimanche dernier (c'etait le 27 fevrier). 

 

A ben ça alors, quelle coïncidence !

Figures-toi que j'ai moi-même été hospitalisé le 5 janvier dernier pour la même histoire et je suis donc bien placé pour savoir que ce genre de crise fait un mal de chien !

Comme c'était ma première crise, on m'a conseillé d'attendre pour l'opération, d'autant plus que j'ai déjà été opéré des coronaires fin décembre 2004 et que j'ai réagi violemment à l'anesthésie. Pas passé très loin de la boîte en sapin en fait  :Sad: 

(Si cette histoire t'étonne, il faut tout de même ajouter que j'ai quelques années de plus que toi  :Wink:  ...)

Alors voilà : sache que je comprends très bien ton désarroi : une opération n'est jamais bénigne, laparoscopie ou pas. C'est toujours un choc, aussi bien physique que psychologique ! On a besoin d'en parler et même si c'est OFF ici, je crois que personne ne t'en voudra de t'être épanché !

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement !

Si ça peut te rassurer au niveau santé, ma mère à subi cette ablation il y a près de 40 ans, à une époque ou la laparo n'existait pas.

Aujourd'hui, elle approche les 80 ans, n'a gardé aucune séquelle et n'a jamais été aussi dynamique qu'aujourd'hui !

----------

## Adrien

Trevoke,

Je plussoie le bon rétablissement et j'éspère que tout va bien pour toi!   :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Mot du medecin signé par les parents à remettre aux modos!!! 
> 
> Trêve du plaisanterie, content de te revoir parmis nous! Celà dit y'a quelques disparus encore à ce jour (sireyessire et scout sont réapparues, mais Ey???) 
> 
> Que nous vaut cette féminisation ?
> ...

 

mes gros doigts...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

Merci a tous pour vos souhaits, ils sont tres apprecies!

Et bien ghoti..  :Smile:  Heureux de t'avoir parmi nous, alors!   :Very Happy:  Si tu n'as eu qu'une crise, tu peux peut-etre utiliser la medecine traditionnelle chinoise pour faire passer les calculs de facon benigne (tu peux chercher : "tcm gallbladder stones flush" par exemple). Ca ne garantit pas qu'ils ne reviendront pas, mais en faisant des nettoyages reguliers (je sais plus, tous les ans a peu pres?) tu evites l'hopital. C'etait un peu tard dans mon cas..  :Smile: 

La medecine outre-atlantique, c'est pas mal, ils sont gentils a l'hopital : je sonne l'infirmiere et je me faisais donner des painkillers toutes les quatre heures, sans broncher.. C'etait le pied, tiens. J'ai tout de meme hausse les sourcis interieurement quand le chirurgien est entre dans ma chambre d'hopital le samedi: il etait indien (d'Inde, qu'on s'entende). Heureusement, il est meilleur chirurgien qu'il ne parle anglais...

En fait, le vendredi soir, apres avoir attendu a peu pres deux heures dans la salle d'attente des urgences (j'utilise beaucoup ce mot, mais heureusement que c'etait les urgences, sinon j'y etais encore), on me fait entrer, on me donne une piqure de tranquillisant, et on me fait un sonogramme (haha, une echographie). Y avait plein de calculs dans la vesicule, ca rime et c'etait etonnant a voir.

Le chirurgien a insiste pour un CAT scan le samedi, je suppose que c'etait pour voir ou etaient tous mes organes et verifier qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres problemes.. D'apres lui, ma vesicule etait pleine de calculs et de cicatrices ("lots of stones and much scarring" *)

boozo : aucune idee. Y en a pas dans la famille, et en effet je suis quand meme tres jeune, c'etait etonnant pour tout le monde (meme si appremment j'ai des amis qui connaissent des gens de mon age a qui c'est arrive...). Pour l'instant on penche vers quelque chose de pas bon dans la bouffe americaine, ou en tout cas quelque chose a quoi mon corps ne reagit pas bien.. Mais ca explique la tension que j'avais dans mon cou et mes epaules, qui vont maintenant beaucoup mieux aussi. Je fais quand meme attention a ne pas blamer les americans sans raison -- les symptomes pour la vesicule biliaire mettent apparemment quelques annees a apparaitre, donc ca date peut-etre carrement de quand j'etais gamin.. J'etais trop serieux quand j'etais petit, ca a peut etre laisse des sequelles (qui sont maintenant surement dans une poubelle hygienique).

kangal : en effet, ca met les choses en perspective, non?

yoyo : comment ca je suis pas pret d'etre modo? La guerre continue! (cough cough, euh, j'ai dit guerre? Je voulais dire, euh, publicisation de mes qualites, cough cough). J'ai brave le mal de ventre pour revenir poster ici, rogntudju. Mon trollomake est, je crois, intact. Attends que je verifie... "Emacs roxx0rs you suxx0r pwned n00b". Hmm, il a ete un peu endommage quand meme  :Wink: 

____________

* : un calcul dans la vesicule biliaire = a gallbladder stone

----------

## geekounet

Bon rétablissement Trevoke  :Smile: 

----------

## tlepo

Bon rétablissement.  :Very Happy: 

Je trouve ça très bien d'avoir parlé de ça. On n'est pas des machines.

(ghoti, je commence à cerner ton âge... depuis un certain post sur unixtech.be l'an dernier, je pense.   :Wink:  Bonne continuation d'autant que je viens de lire ton message)

A+ T

----------

## fb99

bon rétablissement petit,

Content pour toi que tout se soit bien déroulé et te de revoir parmi nous.

Après faut voir le bon côté une semaine de vacance de plus :lol ( sous antibio).

Tu c'est que tu avais failli nous manqué avec ton humour trollesque  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si tu n'as eu qu'une crise, tu peux peut-etre utiliser la medecine traditionnelle chinoise pour faire passer les calculs de facon benigne

 

Les lithiases sont assez grosses et ça rique bien d'être inefficace  :Sad: 

Mon médecin prétend que ce genre de traitement est hasardeux, voire dangereux. 

Moi je n'y connais rien alors je fais confiance ...

Au moins, je suis prévenu et à la prochaine crise, on verra s'il y a lieu de passer sur le billard.

 *Quote:*   

> La medecine outre-atlantique, c'est pas mal, ils sont gentils a l'hopital : je sonne l'infirmiere et je me faisais donner des painkillers toutes les quatre heures, sans broncher.. 

 

En Belgique aussi la médecine n'est pas mal.

Moi, les anti-douleurs c'était sous forme de perfusion : ça dure plus longtemps  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> En fait, le vendredi soir, apres avoir attendu a peu pres deux heures dans la salle d'attente des urgences (j'utilise beaucoup ce mot, mais heureusement que c'etait les urgences, sinon j'y etais encore), on me fait entrer, on me donne une piqure de tranquillisant, et on me fait un sonogramme (haha, une echographie). Y avait plein de calculs dans la vesicule, ca rime et c'etait etonnant a voir.
> 
> Le chirurgien a insiste pour un CAT scan le samedi, je suppose que c'etait pour voir ou etaient tous mes organes et verifier qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres problemes.. 

 

Idem ici pour l'échographie et le scanner, sauf que j'ai tout au plus attendu un quart d'heure aux urgences.

Plus radiographie, prises de sang et échantillon de tout ce qui pouvait sortir (  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> boozo : aucune idee. Y en a pas dans la famille, et en effet je suis quand meme tres jeune, c'etait etonnant pour tout le monde (meme si appremment j'ai des amis qui connaissent des gens de mon age a qui c'est arrive...). 

 

D'après les toubibs, il y aurait 10% de la population qui auraient ce problème, consciemment ou non, et en effet, on cite souvent des causes héréditaires.

Il semble que la majorité puisse vivre avec   :Confused: 

[EDIT] Oups, je n'avais pas vu que tu parlais de médecine "chinoise" et j'ai associé le mot "traditionnelle" à la notion "telle que pratiquée d'habitude dans nos régions" !  :Embarassed: 

Bien entendu, ma réponse visait uniquement certains traitements médicamenteux pratiqués chez nous et dont l'efficacité est d'ailleurs mise en doute dans le document cité par bozoo un peu plus bas ...Last edited by ghoti on Wed Mar 08, 2006 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *tlepo wrote:*   

> (ghoti, je commence à cerner ton âge... depuis un certain post sur unixtech.be l'an dernier, je pense. 

 

 :Laughing: 

Veux-tu bien te taire, petit garnement !  :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Hey, c'est rare les forums humains comme ça.

Donc bon rétablissement à Trevoke, et bonne retraite à ghoti. (non ? pas encore ?)

Puisqu'on est dans 3615 Mavie, je viens de retrouver du boulot  :Very Happy:  (après 1 an et 2 mois de chomage).

Champagne pour tout le monde !

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Hey, c'est rare les forums humains comme ça.
> 
> Donc bon rétablissement à Trevoke, et bonne retraite à ghoti. (non ? pas encore ?)
> 
> Puisqu'on est dans 3615 Mavie, je viens de retrouver du boulot  (après 1 an et 2 mois de chomage).
> ...

 

Féloches !   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

marvin, deux choses : 

1) c'est exactement ce que je craignais qui n'arrive a ce thread.. Des deraillements dans la vie de tout le monde..  :Smile: 

2) Felicitations  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, j'ai pas de super bonne formule qui vient là, mais bon, alors un "porte toi bien tout çà" sobre, sans fiooriture, j'espère que çà ira  :Smile: 

Et pareil que Marvin, je rebosse depuis 1 semaine (apres 8 mois de chomchom  :Smile: ).

----------

## boozo

je ne doutais pas du fait que médecins et personnel soignant exerçant dans leur art soient agréables  ; en fait je faisais référence à la dimention administrative et pécunière dudit système médical   :Wink: 

[Edit]  *Trevoke wrote:*   

> c'est exactement ce que je craignais qui n'arrive a ce thread.. Des deraillements dans la vie de tout le monde.. 

 

çà y'est l'ego refait surface... y va mieux alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense que l'assurance va tout payer, et au niveau administratif, a part repeter les memes informations trois-quatre fois, j'ai pas trop souffert (y a une fois vendredi soir ou, d'apres ma mere, quand l'infirmiere est venue poser des questions, j'etais tellement groggy a cause du tranquillisant que j'etais absolument incomprehensible...)

Et, oh, boozo : espece de... Haha! T'as bien raison, remarque. Tu comprends ce que je veux dire, non? Je veux pas dire que le thread est tout pour moi, juste que je ne sais pas si c'est bien pour le forum d'avoir un thread comme ca (ceci dit, bon, tout le monde a l'air d'apprecier qu'on ne soie pas des machines  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

(je suis long à la détente)

Bon ben Trevoke c'est chouette que tout aille pour le mieux!

au fait, c'est relativement chiant de plus avoir de vésicule biliaire ou bien?  j'espère que c'est sans danger   :Confused: 

bon et au passage c'est top pour toi marvin rouge, pas facile de trouver un taff en ce moment.

----------

## boozo

t'inquiète... au pire on sera chrooté avec toi... dans ton cocon  :Mr. Green: 

tu aurais une référence US (pas forcément la tienne) des formules d'assurances pour cet usage ? c'est pour ma culture citoyenne personnelle de militant mutualiste merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Tsukusa

j'ai toujours été mauvais en anatomie. Ça sert à quoi la vesicule biliaire à part souffrir? D'ailleurs c'est quoi les symptomes exactement ? (On sait jamais si ça peut aider quelqu'un de le savoir ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Trevoke

kwen : un peu comme l'appendice, on vit tres bien sans!

boozo : vu que je n'ai pas depasse l'adolescence dans la langue francaise, .. C'est quoi une formule d'assurance? Ca fait partie d'un tas d'expressions francaises courantes dont je ne me suis jamais servies.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kwen : un peu comme l'appendice, on vit tres bien sans!

 

ouf    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

la vesicule biliaire est un petit organe en forme de poire entre l'estomac et le foie. Ca sert a stocker la bile secretee par le foie, apparemment. Il y a, autant que je me rappelle de ce que j'ai lu, trois sortes de calculs : les calculs de cholesterols, les calculs de stress (les plus rares), et les calculs formes d'un melange des deux. Aucune idee de ce que j'avais.

Symptomes dont je suis au courant (on peut surement en trouver plus sur internet) : tension des epaules et du cou, et des crises quand on mange des nourritures comme du chocolat ou de la nourriture frite. C'est quoi, une crise? Des spasmes au niveau de l'estomac. La douleur, pour moi, etait toujours un (ou plusieurs) points bien definis, pas vraiment une surface : ca allait generalement de la jonction des cotes a un endroit qui est a peu pres la fin de l'estomac (donc a la droite de ton corps).

J'ai trouve que se pencher en avant (comme si tu voulais toucher le sol avec tes mains, en t'etirant) marchait assez bien pour eviter la douleur, mais le sang monte vite a la tete. Etre allonge en chien de fusil n'est pas trop mal.. Et appuyer avec les doigts a l'endroit de la douleur aide aussi a soulager. La douleur peut aussi apparaitre dans le dos, comme une tension musculaire.

Aussi, les crises, pour moi, duraient en general a peu pres huit heures (sauf la toute premiere que j'ai eue, qui m'a fait un mal de chien et qui a dure vingt-quatre bonnes heures). Le vomissement, en general, indiquait plus ou moins la fin de la crise -- et manger du riz cuit, avec un peu de beurre, etait assez bien comme petit repas pour apres.

Voila voila..

----------

## Nirna

Bon rétablissement aussi, et que ça dure !

----------

## boozo

enfin c'est un brin réducteur qd même et ce n'est pas tout à fait juste aussi mais bon...   :Laughing: 

allez tiens une petite doc pour ceux que celà intéresse   :Wink: 

@ Trevoke : ouhoo rien de bien sorcier c'était juste pour parler du type et de la gamme de couverture de ton contrat d'assurance (et de son coût !) maintenant je ne suis pas vraiment sur de la terminologie usité dans le secteur de l'assurance (mais je peux me renseigner si besoin est)   :Wink: 

[Edit] arf ! /me trop lent...   :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> allez tiens une petite doc pour ceux que celà intéresse   

 

Merci pour le lien ! Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'on puisse pondre 25 pages sur le sujet !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Merci pour toutes ces informations. Super doc  :Wink: . Je suis ravi d'apprendre que j'ai pas encore de symptomes de ce genre   :Laughing: .

Sinon bon rétablissement.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut Trevoke ,

Ce n'est pas évident de vivre avec des douleurs qui pourissent l'existence même si on gère...

Merci au medecin américain et prompt rétablissement en variant maintenant la nourriturre...pas trop d'excès quand même   :Laughing:  ...

                                                    @ bientôt.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut Trevoke,

Ça fait plaisir de voir que tu vas bien. Prompt rétablissement donc...  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

bon rétablissement Trevoke   :Very Happy: 

Remet toi vite!!

----------

## PabOu

Comme tous les autres l'ont dit: bon rétablissement, (bonne retraite,) merci pour la doc (c'est intéressant et toujours bon à savoir), et félicitations pour les jobs.

----------

## titoucha

Bon rétablissement et pas d'opération pour ghoti.

----------

## nanotux

Hé bien dit donc je suis content pour toi que ce soit la fin de ces douleurs ...   :Confused: 

En tout cas, je trouve que ce genre de post fait tout à fait parti de la vie du forum ça permet de connaitre un peu mieux les personnes   :Wink: 

Et maintenant bon rétablissement !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

et bien bon retablissement !!!

----------

## bivittatus

Bon rétablissement...et puis cette idée de post 3615 Ma Vie, c'est pas si mal que ça!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> En tout cas, je trouve que ce genre de post fait tout à fait parti de la vie du forum ça permet de connaitre un peu mieux les personnes  

 

Absolument !

C'est fou quand même cette distrib : tu t'imagines faire de l'informatique et en fait,  tu discutes des choses fondamentales de la vie (oui, oui : gentoo, c'est extrêmement fondamental !)

@Trevoke: finalement, ton expérience est plutôt positive puisqu'elle nous permet d'examiner un peu plus profondément l'interface chaise-clavier !  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

ghoti: en effet  :Smile:  Mon manque de confiance en l'espece humaine est vraiment tres peu fonde quand on en vient a ce forum  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je te souhaite un prompt rétabliseement Trevoke ...

 Et sinon je viens de faire flipper toute la boite en eclatant de rire sur ton trollotron :p

----------

